# Any work out there?



## hellburner (Aug 12, 2009)

Seems Florida has up and died. Anyone hear of any locals putting out book 2 that don't have 5k people already signed to it?


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

Heard Five book 2s just got rolled here. Local 76 Tacoma, WA


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Well our company is busy as all hell in NYC and north NJ, they only had to lay off a third of the guys to stay that way.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

hellburner said:


> Seems Florida has up and died.


Cool, so I can take Saturday off?


----------



## Boneshaker (Jul 31, 2009)

It's quiet up here in the northeast, I don't recommend you head this way. Some local brothers have recently been put out in up state New York. Good luck.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Still work here in New Orleans.

Thank god for Katrina.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> Thank god for Katrina.


not kewl


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> Still work here in New Orleans.
> 
> Thank god for Katrina.


 
Bra, this is the union section. LU 130 has work but about 100 or so on book 1, LU 995 dead, LU 1077 dead. Non-union merit shops bustin ass on schools, hospitals, strip malls and as always the petro/chem plants. Marathon new plant has 3000+ on site, exxon-mobil 2500+ on site and the list goes on.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

nolabama said:


> not kewl


Hey now, it may be crude since I'm a yankee, but I've heard several home grown New Orleaneans say the same thing.



> Bra, this is the union section. LU 130 has work but about 100 or so on book 1, LU 995 dead, LU 1077 dead. Non-union merit shops bustin ass on schools, hospitals, strip malls and as always the petro/chem plants. Marathon new plant has 3000+ on site, exxon-mobil 2500+ on site and the list goes on.


Didn't realize it was the union section, I just click "New Posts" and browse from there. What you say about the non-union shops is true.

I've helped work on 2 new firestations, 1 dialysis clinic, renovated the levee board disaster shelter, 2 renovated schools, 2 new schools. I was wonderin', if the little company I used to work for was getting jobs like that, what the hell is the union working on??


----------

